# Malus Darkblade Part 2



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Some heartening news was received on the Black Library Bolthole by Ser Mike Lee, news that when I received was followed by much praising of Chaos and many rituals done in the name of the Lord of the Night, and I also rejoiced. Malus Darkblade is returning.



Mike Lee said:


> Corrigan Phoenix said:
> 
> 
> > Are you looking forward to delving back into the realm of Malus Darkblade with Mr. Abnett?
> ...


Though two books shorter then the first third of the series I have no doubts that this will be as great and may even surpass Malus's hunt for the artifacts of Chaos. Now we must wait....

I TIRE OF WAITING! :wink:

Lord of the Night


----------



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

Now that is the best news i have heard in a while. Thanks man, can't wait.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Good. One of the best WH book series in my opinion.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Good news for sure! I love the Malus series!


----------

